# What model/value



## WWhunter (Feb 14, 2008)

I bought this CZ pistol many years ago from a guy that brought it back from overseas. Not 100% sure what model it is. But I think it is a Model 50. It is 7.65 (.32 acp) and it has an 8 or 9 round mag. It came with a leather shoulder holster with an extra mag pouch (with the extra mag). This pistol was brought back before the 'Wall' fell and it has no import marks. The only thing on it is the serial number on the barrel and slide (67xxxx) and on the opposite side is:

CESKA ZBRC JOVKA (7.65)
NAR.PODNIK STRAKON.CE

Just under the trigger gaurd is: NB50

The gun looks in good shape with the blueing thin/worn just under the trigger gaurd on the grip. Plastic grip. 

Anyone know what model this is? What it may be worth? Collector value at all? I really have no need or use for it so will probably sell it.
Thanks,
WW


----------



## bmup (Oct 26, 2008)

Is it something like this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vz._50

Bmup


----------



## stewart51 (Jun 8, 2009)

WW
It sounds like a CZ50, I believe the NB marking means it was once used by the police. I don't think they're especially rare, with the holster and extra magazine probably somewhere around 175 - 200 dollars. You might look on gunbroker dot com to get an idea.


----------

